# advice pls. :(



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Ugh...i had been noticing behavioral problems with daisy since we got her, nothing major till today. She bit my son, now he is terrified of her, she also has been snapping at Wawies, and today pinned her down and put her mouth around her next(not playful but in a very mean way). I don't know what to do about this, and now my son wants nothing 2 do with her, and my g/f is pretty upset and wants to find her a home....what can i do?  i feel bad for my son, but i also love daisy so much and feel horrible. But she can't be biting him.*


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Firstly, how old is your son? What exactly was he doing when she bit him? Did she give any warnings? Also, how old is Daisy and what is her history?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a biter, we worked with him a ton but in the end he just was not trustworthy around children, he bit 2 of my kids and that was it. He ended up being fine around most adults and was placed into a home with elderly people.

Aggression like that was/is a deal breaker for me.

Perhaps you can contact the breeder?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

he was sitting on the ground petting her and mainly snuggling and she just snapped and bit him, and when she attacked the pup i knew it was cause the pup gt to close 2 her. I just wish she wouldnt be this way, her history well she was rescued from a back yard breeder. the breeder wont even contact me bk, shes 3 yrs old and breeding is the only thing they used daisy for , my son has been around dogs his whole life even as a premie in his crib. now that he is 12 he knows how 2 handle them pretty good. He is terrified of her now and so is the pup.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that it would be best for this pup to be rehomed into an adult home, if possible. I think there are LOTS of little dogs that are turned into shelters because of temperment problems. They just are bred with no idea as to temperment. Sue


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds like it might be best to find her the right home ....


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree that it would probably be best to find her a nice home. I know it will probably be hard, but with a child involved, you don't want to take chances. You also don't want your other dogs getting harmed.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My first bit of advice would be to get a vet to check her over. If your son was touching/handling her at the time, she may have bitten because of pain. 
The aggression towards the puppy isn't necessarily linked to the aggression she showed to your son. Adult dogs will tolerate all sorts of behaviour from puppies, but as the pup gets older the older dog willl show them where the boundaries are. I don't think she was going to hurt Wawies, I think she was just putting her in her place, ie at the bottom of the pecking order. She may have been trying to dominate your son in the same way, because she thinks she has higher ranking in your pack than he does. In the wild, only very dominant Alpha bitches got to have puppies, so breeding can cause dominance issues.
I would spend some time trying to figure out why she is behaving this way before you make any decisions about her future. Do you know of any trainers/behaviourists in your area that could come and watch Daisy interacting with your human and furry family? That is the route I would take if she were mine.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

How long have you had Daisy ?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to ask if she has been spayed? Could she be coming into season?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Many chis just don't like kids!! My chi is snappy with my twins 6 year old girls but I don't tolerate it & she knows it. You have to be firm with your chi that you won't tolerate that behavior toward your son. But there are times when a chi just simply doesn't want to be bothered & you'll have to know the signs. I don't think it's a reason to rehome your chi; she just has to be taught not to snap.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Stella!
I was about to say...why re-home???
Laura, you made a commitment to her,
you must do everything in your power to
help her, instead of simply re-homing at
the first sight of a "problem". Step one is
the vet's office, step two take a good look
at her nutrition, is it balanced? Step three
do you provide enough mental and physical
stimulation? If the vet gives you a thumbs
up, if her nutrition is as balanced as can be
and you provide sufficient exercise yet still
have this issue, go ahead and find a reputable
behaviorist(not trainer!). I wish you best of luck.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: Anyone and everyone who gets a dog must keep in mind that no dog is
perfect, there is effort that must be put into training, socializing, exercising
your pooch. Especially when you decide to adopt a rescue, not knowing the
trauma the pup lived through you simply can't expect the dog to be issue free.
This does not mean you shouldn't adopt, no one can predict how a dog will turn
out. Good breeders breed for temperament, but the dog will still be conditioned by
its environment! There are no bad dogs. Laura, I assure you that if you put the
time and effort you will get the perfect little cuddle bum you want. Don't give up
on her, you are her world, she counts on you for everything.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Honestly I would probably give her the benefit of the doubt. She may have just wanted her space, and unfortunately MANY children don't understand that. They want to squeeze and pet and carry an animal; and honestly is it fair to expect them to just tolerate it? Sure you want your pet to respect your child just as much, but hsouldn't the same level of respect be expected for the dog? I definitely agree, you don't want an animal that is going out of it's way to attack people. But if he was petting her at the time, it's quite likely she gave plenty of warning signs for him to 'back off' that he just didn't understand. It might seem 'out of the blue' but he probably just made her really uncomfortable and she snapped to defend herself. This happens LOTS with kids. If I were in your shoes I'd help teach the kid appropriately how to handle them, or keep them separated. But I wouldn't blame the dog if she was just reacting in fear.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Laura, I would never presume to have the wisdom to tell you what to do in this situation, but reading through all the posts from everyone and your original post I don't know that I don't think it is not in the best interest of the dog to find a home with an elderly person or couple for this dog. I understand what LS is saying that when you get a dog it is normally forever decision and should not be taken lightly, but in this case you hare asking a child to cohabitate with a dog that scares him in his own home AND you are asking a dog to cohabitate with a child that scares her. Also, she is not fond of the other dog she is being forced to live with. Now chances are she may in time come around and toward your son and your other dog, but will your son also come around? Is it worth the wait? the chance? In the meantime could she be happy in another home being the sole focus of attention for an adult without those things that scare her? I know that you will miss her, but you are also a mother so you are very familiar with having to do things that you don't like sometimes for the better of, in this case, a dog you have come to love. Just my two cents but I am certainly not saying I think I am right.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina, I agree with the fact that this is all simply our opinion, we all care and try
to advise according to our beliefs, knowledge or/and our view of the situation. 
I think at the end of the day everyone on here is just trying to help, in their own
way. If we didn't care, we wouldn't bother to comment, right? ...well unless we
are just jerks, lol, which I don't think the members of this forum are. 
We are all just dog lovers after all.

Laura, I hope you didn't take my message the wrong way, you know how
opinionated I could be! Especially when it comes to our furry buddies. 
I'm only trying to help.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^Agreed. To me, pets are family too; and I'll work with whatever behaviorists for my dogs; and teachers for my kids I need to, to help them coexist lol.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Tina, I agree with the fact that this is all simply our opinion, we all care and try
> to advise according to our beliefs, knowledge or/and our view of the situation.
> I think at the end of the day everyone on here is just trying to help, in their own
> way. If we didn't care, we wouldn't bother to comment, right? ...well unless we
> ...


Oh, LS, I have a bad habit of prefacing everything I say with "I know I'm probably wrong so feel free to let me know" because I know you and others on this forum are so much more knowledgeable than I am about dogs. lol I NEVER EVER meant to imply I'm right and somebody's wrong or that anyone should not feel free to offer their opinion because that is what she asked for--opinions. I think from now on I'll just offer my opinion without all the "disclaimers" because if it's not correct well, I'm human and by far not perfect and I just enjoy learning so much on this forum. And LS in my book you rock!!


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

I agree with LS and Kat. We dont have perfect dogs. We have a DINOS in our home ( a dog in need of space) and my teenage children have had to learn to respect him and he is under training daily. We are lucky to have a friend who is a highly respected dog behaviourist.My children have grown up with several dogs and they have had to be trained with respect to each of our dogs needs.
We have bought a thundershirt and also a DAP diffuser recently to help in the training.

Dont give up yet.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The best advice i can give is have her evaluated by a behaviorist. They will be able to figure out why the snapping and getting aggresive.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

*!!*



Wicked Pixie said:


> My first bit of advice would be to get a vet to check her over. If your son was touching/handling her at the time, she may have bitten because of pain.
> The aggression towards the puppy isn't necessarily linked to the aggression she showed to your son. Adult dogs will tolerate all sorts of behaviour from puppies, but as the pup gets older the older dog willl show them where the boundaries are. I don't think she was going to hurt Wawies, I think she was just putting her in her place, ie at the bottom of the pecking order. She may have been trying to dominate your son in the same way, because she thinks she has higher ranking in your pack than he does. In the wild, only very dominant Alpha bitches got to have puppies, so breeding can cause dominance issues.
> I would spend some time trying to figure out why she is behaving this way before you make any decisions about her future. Do you know of any trainers/behaviourists in your area that could come and watch Daisy interacting with your human and furry family? That is the route I would take if she were mine.





Wicked Pixie said:


> I forgot to ask if she has been spayed? Could she be coming into season?


I agree 1000% with Stella (and many others of you here as well).

I also agree with many of you and suppose I need to change my signature to indicate that my opinions are just opinions, take them or not. That is anyone's choice on a forum. It took me a long time to understand that some people really do not want their questions answered or advice from others here. They want validation at any cost. They wish to be patted on the head and told their dog is perfect, their backyard breeder is just as fine as one who tests their dogs and not giving your dog medical attention she deserves is perfectly okay because you are doing your best. I am likely never going to be that person. Not because I am a big jerk, but because I care about your dogs! 

So, I know that you care!! I am only going to tell you what I would do if I were you. Only you can make the decision best for you and your family. 

Has she recently been vet checked? Has she been spayed? 

LS is right. Some here have issues with their babies that I could not imagine managing. They are heroes to me. I have a big ole basket case of crazy with my 3. One with mystery lumps that keep appearing that has 2 vets and a pathologist baffled (I remarked that she was a medical mystery and the holistic vet said, "yes she is. Please remember, no one wants to be a medical mystery"). She has anxiety issues (the type A type), another who has shy/fearful/reactive issues, one who completely is ADHD and do not get me started on their physical imperfections. That said, you could not rip them from my arms.

I have spent and spent on medical visits, specialists, chiropractic, acupuncture and behaviorists. I'd say that I'd do it all again but I am still doing it!!

Girl, I wish you all the best as you decide what to do!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry guys have been gone all day, took her 2 the vet etc..acording to him shes fine....i also spoke to the backyard breeder i got her from...and she admits that she has bit her father and a friend in the past. that explains why she wanted 2 get rid of her 2 begin with. I don't want to give daisy up, i love her to death. My g/f is the one that suggested it, cause my son is scared of her. My son is 12, he has been around dogs his whole life, he was on the ground watching tv and simply reached out to rub her like he usually does with all our dogs. This isnt the first time shes had behavioural problems, she does that with anyone who comes around me , even my g/f and the other dogs, specially the pup. The pup is now terrified of her 2, for such a small dog she sure has everyone scared. Im the only one she doesnt do that 2. ty all for your advice, i know everyone means well, and trust me guys i love daisy and don't want 2 get rid of her, but i am worried she will bite him again and i also don't want him being scared of dogs since he has been around em his whole life.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"...she does that with anyone who comes around me..."

That sounds to me like she is extremely possessive of you. She could be jealous 
because you brought in a new puppy, therefore not giving her as much attention. 
Jealousy and possessive behavior in dogs can be a serious problem. You need to
work not only on Daisy but on yourself as well. A behavior specialist will help you
better understand what causes this and how to re-condition Daisy to be a well
adjusted, confident dog. Meanwhile you must reassure Daisy with attention and
affection, she needs you now more than ever. Make sure to set a routine with
her, which involves daily walking, feeding, playing. You must work on some basic
commands as well, take time out of each day to go over some with Daisy, praise
if she does well. Reward her with a treat when she is calm around other people
or pets. And make sure to give Daisy plenty of affection, which will be special
time for the two of you, she needs reassurance that you still value her. I
would love to keep giving you advice, but it is not easy since I can't fully
assess the situation without meeting Daisy. I highly recommend finding a
reputable behaviorist. In the meanwhile try to do what I mentioned and make
sure to provide extra exercise as well to help bring down Daisy's stress level.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

In my opinion, for what it's worth, "thinking animals" such as dogs and horses than can be trained to do any number of things completely foreign to them in their natural habitat are no different to humans in that they're born with a pre-wired temperament. Sure we can train them to the enth degree, modify their behaviour with constant intervention, but, at the end of the day I do not believe we can dramatically modify their hard-wired temperament or personality, whatever label you wish to give it.

I've had dogs of all personality types, two that were given the benefit of the doubt and constant re-training - one, a Rotty was re-homed, and an Akita Inu that had to be put down after savaging 2 people in his own yard and walking off with my baby's head in his mouth.

There's nothing tougher than making these decisions but, at the end of the day, nothing is more important than the safety of a child and the dog's other housemates. If, after a predetermined period of working tirelessly day in day out to modify the dog's behaviour, there were no changes to its temperament, I'm afraid I would definitely re-home or euthanase depending on the level of its viciousness.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

We have been workin with her since we got her, the person i got her from never mentioned that she had bit people before  had i known to be honest i would of never even got her, i love my dogs but the safety of my son is very important. He is really gentle with our furbabies and also conciders them as part of the family, since he was a baby"premie" he slept with peanut and hershey in his crib at times. So he actually has been taught at a very young age how to handle dogs, the only dogs we have ever had of our own have been chi's. He loves daisy so much and is so gentle with her, she just will not budge. One of the main reasons we got daisy was cause she was a bit bigger and the lady said oh she loves kids! wich was obviously a lie, i asked so many questions when i got her and she never mentioned any of the biting, she also had so many dogs and they all got along acording to her. Im worried about Daisy being happy and im worried about my son getting hurt, this time it wasnt bad , but what if next time it is? we always have to be around now when shes around him cause neither of us feel comfertable about the whole thing. I just want everyone happy, my g/f isnt happy about it either cause she is my sons mommy also and worries about him. so im kind of like ina bad spot, i really honestly have been working with daisy alot, she just does'nt like anyone but me. I want her 2 be part of the family , not just my furbaby.  and i don't want to give her up at all. It saddens me 2 see him cry over it, he says why doesnt she love me? i just say baby shes trying, she will, we just have to teach her the rights n wrongs...but still she just doesnt want to be around anyone but me...is that fair to the family? is that fair 2 her? i have 2 get on to her alot for her going after my son and g/f, and i hate getting on 2 her. but if i dont then it becomes an issue to my g/f n son.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> ps: Anyone and everyone who gets a dog must keep in mind that no dog is
> perfect, there is effort that must be put into training, socializing, exercising
> your pooch. Especially when you decide to adopt a rescue, not knowing the
> trauma the pup lived through you simply can't expect the dog to be issue free.
> ...


I agree! Ceaser Milan turns wild aggressive dogs into loving family members everyday. Now i know we are no dig whisperers and not all of his cases have happy endings, but please exhaust all possibilities before rehoming her. She just needs some guidance on where she stands in the pack. She needs to know that it is not her place to 'correct' anybodies behavior. If you can, find a good behaiviorist to help you with proper corrections. Rehoming her wll just cause more stress and further the problem. Dont pawn the problem off onto some one else shoulders. 
This can be worked out with a veru good out come. I've seen it happen a lot. You say you have been working with her for a while now, have been to a behaviorist or are you just soing your own corrections to the best of your knowledge?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Laura - my heart goes out to you, and in no way do I want to see 
you feel like the bad guy here, no matter what happens with Daisy.

I believe she can be helped, but I don't believe she will be 100% 
different, even with help. It will take lots of time and patience and 
she will constantly have to be monitored for the safety of your son 
and Wawies. 

You are a mom, and no one knows better than you, what is best for 
your child. If you feel that it will be better for your child for her to be 
re-homed, then find her the best home you can find her. It would be
no different than fostering. You took her in, loved her,
provided for her. You can be open and honest and find the least stressful 
home for her to grow in.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I agree that it would probably be best to find her a nice home. I know it will probably be hard, but with a child involved, you don't want to take chances. You also don't want your other dogs getting harmed.


Sadly based on experience here I am going to have to agree.
Human babies come first.



~LS~ said:


> Thank you Stella!
> I was about to say...why re-home???
> Laura, you made a commitment to her,
> you must do everything in your power to
> ...


I agree there are many many things to look into, however reading some of the posts from Laura, this dog clearly had aggression issues, and sometimes no matter how hard we try or how much we want we cannot ensure that *that one* specific dog will be a perfect fit in our home. I have fur kids and human kids, and some here may remember my struggles with my first Chi male who was adorable! and we all loved him.. but he bit not one but TWO of my childrens faces.. completely unprovoked, I do at this time blame it on poor breeding, not poor training, not owner error, I have owned dogs since I could walk, and raised horses.. I have experience! we hired a behaviourist and nothing we did with that little dog could sway him of his hatred of children, he became tolerant.. but at what cost? he was not happy! 



Wawies said:


> he was sitting on the ground petting her and mainly snuggling and she just snapped and bit him, and when she attacked the pup i knew it was cause the pup gt to close 2 her. I just wish she wouldnt be this way, her history well she was rescued from a back yard breeder. the breeder wont even contact me bk, shes 3 yrs old and breeding is the only thing they used daisy for , my son has been around dogs his whole life even as a premie in his crib. now that he is 12 he knows how 2 handle them pretty good. He is terrified of her now and so is the pup.


12 is a pretty mature age as well, I don't doubt you at all when you say your son is well adjusted with animals. At 12 years of age most kids really do understand space and boundaries.



elaina said:


> sounds like it might be best to find her the right home ....


I agree 






lulu'smom said:


> Laura, I would never presume to have the wisdom to tell you what to do in this situation, but reading through all the posts from everyone and your original post I don't know that I don't think it is not in the best interest of the dog to find a home with an elderly person or couple for this dog. I understand what LS is saying that when you get a dog it is normally forever decision and should not be taken lightly, but in this case you hare asking a child to cohabitate with a dog that scares him in his own home AND you are asking a dog to cohabitate with a child that scares her. Also, she is not fond of the other dog she is being forced to live with. Now chances are she may in time come around and toward your son and your other dog, but will your son also come around? Is it worth the wait? the chance? In the meantime could she be happy in another home being the sole focus of attention for an adult without those things that scare her? I know that you will miss her, but you are also a mother so you are very familiar with having to do things that you don't like sometimes for the better of, in this case, a dog you have come to love. Just my two cents but I am certainly not saying I think I am right.


It's a tough thing, people who don't have children don't understand the implications sometimes I feel. We have a responsibility to our animals sure, but the children we give birth to are the priority.
I second the idea that it sounds like she would do well in an adult home only with few triggers for her obvious fears and lack of socialization.




Wawies said:


> This isnt the first time shes had behavioural problems, she does that with anyone who comes around me , even my g/f and the other dogs, specially the pup. The pup is now terrified of her 2, for such a small dog she sure has everyone scared. Im the only one she doesnt do that 2. ty all for your advice, i know everyone means well, and trust me guys i love daisy and don't want 2 get rid of her, but i am worried she will bite him again and i also don't want him being scared of dogs since he has been around em his whole life.


I think you have basically answered your own question here. 



AussieLass said:


> In my opinion, for what it's worth, "thinking animals" such as dogs and horses than can be trained to do any number of things completely foreign to them in their natural habitat are no different to humans in that they're born with a pre-wired temperament. Sure we can train them to the enth degree, modify their behaviour with constant intervention, but, at the end of the day I do not believe we can dramatically modify their hard-wired temperament or personality, whatever label you wish to give it.
> 
> I've had dogs of all personality types, two that were given the benefit of the doubt and constant re-training - one, a Rotty was re-homed, and an Akita Inu that had to be put down after savaging 2 people in his own yard and walking off with my baby's head in his mouth.
> 
> There's nothing tougher than making these decisions but, at the end of the day, nothing is more important than the safety of a child and the dog's other housemates. If, after a predetermined period of working tirelessly day in day out to modify the dog's behaviour, there were no changes to its temperament, I'm afraid I would definitely re-home or euthanase depending on the level of its viciousness.


Well put!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wawies said:


> ....I just wish she wouldnt be this way, her history well she was rescued from a back yard breeder....


I think you have summed up the problem. She came from an irresponsible
breeding and she has temperament issues. Certainly your son's well being
must be the highest priority. Best wishes for a positive outcome for all.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think her staying & everyone being happy is an unreasonable or unreachable goal. It depends on how much you want to make it work. If she's been there for any length of time...and this behavior is just starting...she is being given too much "power". If your son ran away when it happened...that gave her even more power & I bet you a hundred dollars it WILL happen again.

We got Maya knowing she didn't like children. I had a then 9yo & 12yo. My 9yo was VERY up on her pack leadership. Probably from our religous watching of the Dog Whisperer. LOL The first few days we had Maya...she would constantly lounge at my girls trying to bite them. My youngest...after those few days was from then on trusted completely by Maya. My older daughter was more scared of Maya...which in turned made Maya "scared" of her & the intensity increased. After two weeks & constant reminding to my 12yo to not back down when she charges (she also would walk her, feed her, etc)....my 12yo FINALLY, after Maya charged her, walked towards her & said "You knock it off & be nice!!!!". Ever since that moment, Maya has been completely ok with Gabby. Maya now goes to bed with my youngest & LOVES LOVE LOVES both of them. They can do anything with her, hold her like a baby, look in her mouth at her teeth...anything. She trusts them completely & vice versa. She is around them every day & even will be great with their friends though a bit shy at first. Younger kids, where she is not around them on a regular basis...she is not well around. So when my neice & nephew come over we crate her in another room. But for our home...and our life styles, we helped her cope & be comfortable with us.

If I were you I'd give her a new set of boundaries. No furniture, no laps (unless invited), she WILL work for ANY food she is given (absolutely no free feeding or chews or toys she loves left laying around). She will be fed by your son after he makes her "sit & wait", she will be walked by him & treats will be given by him & chews be held by him. Any glance, growl or showing of teeth in ANY circumstance I would put her on her side/back. Wear gloves if necessary. She needs to know her dominance won't be tolerated.

We do have 2 females (littermates) who I don't let around eachother any more because they fight...and fight BAD. If I'm around they are fine but it's much less stressful to just keep them seperated. They are NOT spayed & it could very well be the reasoning for it. But knowing that I take the precautions to keep them, and everyone safe & happy and we have not had any fights in a long long time.

Anyway, saying all that...if you are unable or unwilling to REALLY work with Daisy...by all means find her a quiet, adult only home who are up on their pack leadership. She needs someone(s) who is firm yet patient. But to label her as just a dog with a bad temperament is not fair IMO. Good luck with her...and with your decision.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i spoke to my mom and dad, (my dad works with training dogs, horses and other animals), and she wants daisy so bad, they don't have any dogs atm so she reallllly wants her and theres no kids there ( i think also she wants to do it cause my son is scared of her lol) and my mom's baby is my son. So i kinda like the idea of her staying in the family andddd she said if he helps her with her lil issues i can take her bk!!!! Do u guys think its a good idea???? my dad is super good with animals.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I think this sounds like a good solution for you. She will still have you around, and you will know that she is well cared for.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

A wonderful solution!! You can still see her, and she will be in a home without having to deal with children. Great. Sue


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wawies said:


> i spoke to my mom and dad, (my dad works with training dogs, horses and other animals), and she wants daisy so bad, they don't have any dogs atm so she reallllly wants her and theres no kids there ( i think also she wants to do it cause my son is scared of her lol) and my mom's baby is my son. So i kinda like the idea of her staying in the family andddd she said if he helps her with her lil issues i can take her bk!!!! Do u guys think its a good idea???? my dad is super good with animals.


That sounds like a lovely solution! yay for Daisy & you! 
now you can consider that other Chi you wanted but could not. 

Keep us posted!


----------

